# Help with yard design



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

looking for some ideals for a yard for my layout. I tore down my old layout.
and went with a round the walls, layout. but I would like to have a yard, some place on it. I have a big area,wall to wall is 9ft long. and 3ft from the wall out to the edge of the layout so I need some ideals for a yard. I am not handy at any kind of thing, like designing a yard for it. it don;t have to be as big as 9x3. so come on, throw me some ideals 

Thanks 
Ron


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Might want to read this -

http://www.housatonicrr.com/yard_des.html


----------

